# OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

Doing some research the other night looking for adjustable FPRs I found the illusive 4 bar FPR. 
Little did I know old Dodges, Daytona's, Caravans, Omnis, New Yorkers, Spirits & anything sporting the L4 2.2L 135 cid Turbo Engine had these 4 bar FPRs stock (OEM).
I just did a search for a 1988 Dodge Daytona Shelby & I compiled a list of companies that make this Bosch Style 4 Bar FPR.
The Mopar part # 4306015 437 (found at any local dealer)
Bosch Unit # 280 160 260
AC Delco # 17119253/or 217-171
Standard Motor Products # PR7
KEM # 143-602
Tomco EMIS # 21019
Napa Echlin # CRB219578
Borg Warner # 22823
GP Sorenson # 800121
w/ the exception of the Bosch Unit all the others are very affordable ranging from $34-60, (The Bosch is $80-100+)
I found the AC DELCO for only $34.97 online & I quoted Murray's for the GP Sorenson for $35.99
& many have a 1 year warranty too.
I've seen a few pics of them online & they look exactly like our Bosch FPRs, If you decide to get one, bring your old one or a spare to compare them side to side for proper fitment.
Here are the nice Adjustable FPRs I found:
This one is for Turbocharged Dodges, the 2.2L Turbos I mentioned, made by Accufab sold by FWD Performance:
http://www.fwdperformance.com/...ID=77








This one is for the Buick Grand Nationals & GMC Cyclones, made by Kirban Performance Products:
https://www.kirbanperformance.com/index1.htm








This one is for the Porsches, 944,S,Turbos, 968's sold by Speed6 Motorsports:
http://www.andale.com/stores/s...atId=








Here is another identical Porsche unit sold by Paragon Products:
http://www.paragon-products.co...9.htm








Winward Performance Products & Powerhaus both offer Ajustable FPRs for the 944's & 968's too but didn't have much info on them or pics.
http://www.windward-perf.com/944turbo.html
http://www.powerhaus.com/
I ordered this one.
This one is for older BMWs, sold by Bavarian Autosport:
http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp








If anyone here can get Bosch Motorsports Parts in the USA let me know. Check these out: I couldn't beleive I found these








http://www.bosch-motorsport.co...e.pdf
Note: Models FPR 20-50 & FPR 14-60 would work well for us with Digifant I & II 
Note: Model FPR Mini A for all Motronic Vehicles including Crossflow ABA/AEG, VR6 12V & 24V, 1.8t etc etc
Here's a great How To for affordable make your own adjustable FPRs found by ABA Scirocco.
http://www.gnttype.org/techarea/faq/adjustreg.txt
Here's another How To on how to make your own adjustable FPR:
http://www.fwdmopar.com/sites/dennis/adjfpr.html
This is where my research really got started & how I found out about the Dodge 4 bar FPRs, good info here:
http://forums.turbobricks.com/archive/index.php/t-5385.html]http://forums.turbobricks.com/...tml

In this search I found that, older Saabs, Volvos, BMWs, Porsches, GM Products(Grand Nationals, GMC Cyclones, etc) Chrysler Products all share this same style of Fuel Pressure Regulator. So if you see one in a junk yard check it out.












_Modified by Digiracer at 12:35 PM 8-16-2004_


----------



## V_dubber03 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*

differnce between the stock porsche 944 fpr and the aftermarket porsche 944 fpr is that it just adjustable is it worht it to get this one? or oem prosche would be fine (my appilcation is daily driver.and car to have fun with)


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (V_dubber03)*









OMG! I bet a tweeker build that








What's the pressure for the stock digi unit? 3.5bar?


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (V_dubber03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V_dubber03* »_differnce between the stock porsche 944 fpr and the aftermarket porsche 944 fpr is that it just adjustable is it worht it to get this one? or oem prosche would be fine (my appilcation is daily driver.and car to have fun with)

The stock FPR for a 944 is 3bar. The Porsche 944 S models came with 3.5 bar FPRs. These Adjustable units offer some tweekability depending on what you plan to do with your car. If it's just a lightly modded/near stock car I'd just leave it alone. The stock Digifant II FPR is a 3bar unit btw.


----------



## V_dubber03 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*

I think i mgiht go with the porshce 944 s fpr cuz i plan to get the bmw maf and audi 5000 throttlebodie and p&p head, valve job,high degree cam, race headers,ams chip etc. (more of a fast street dail driver car i shoulda said)o well eh


----------



## rocco8v (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (V_dubber03)*

That sounds like a plan, but the audi 5000 TB is a waste of time and money. If youare driving a Digi II car, i assume... your TB is already big. Go with a chip, cam, BMW AFM, camgear, header(or dual outlet manifold) sport tuned exhaust, Porsche FPR, and upgraded injectors, like G60 green tops, or Ford mustang SVO red tops.
With the proper suspension tuning, and enging tuning, it'll be fast... and handle. Good luck.


----------



## V_dubber03 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (rocco8v)*

thnx man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I havent look in to injectors yet, but whar are prices for them?( i am canadian) and were can i get thim ?


_Modified by V_dubber03 at 7:46 PM 8-4-2004_


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (V_dubber03)*

you can also pick up an accel adjustable regulator, i have a brand new one sitting around here. it fits better than the billet ones like the accufab and kirban. i currently have a kirban on the car, and it fits, but its a little tight around the oil cap.
i am working on kits to get these to adapt to the stock lines. they bolt onto a digi rail, but plumbing it to the stock return line is a bit interesting. you will also need an fp gauge to be able to set these up and adjust them, and in the kit i will include a gauge adapter for the stock feed line.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (draculia)*

the accel unit








the kirban unit showing the return adapters.








another angle.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (draculia)*

Awesome pics draculia, & thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't know Accel made one for our fuel rail, it's nice & compact like the OEM unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just recieved my adjustable rising rate FPR from Bavarian Autosport.
I'm loving it but it has some tradeoffs. It fits extremely tight in 2 places. I had to cut the threads down on the first stud on the valve cover just to be able to install the unit. It's not a big deal, now it just rests on that 1st nut securing the valve cover. It also comes very close to the oil cap. It's not an issue, I'm just saying it's really close. The install still only took me 20 minutes. The only bad part about this FPR is that I now have to remove it if I ever need to remove the valve cover. Again not a big deal I have hydraulic lifters for now.
Now for the good news: Ironically it was pretty close to where it needs to be setup wise. I don't have a fuel pressure gauge yet. I'm tuning with a Cyberdyne Air/Fuel Ratio Meter. I was running a stock 3bar with my Accel 24lb injectors & it ran just alittle too rich @ idle. The Digifant II system does a fine job of adjusting to deal with the larger injectors. It idles just fine & fuels throughout the entire rev range perfectly now. It never was right with the stock injectors, even with the stock AFM & a crushed 4.6 bar FPR. Always at high rpms or high load I could get it to run lean & ping. Not anymore though. Now I get WOT fuel enrichment every time.
It seems to pull better throughout the rev range, I'm not hesitant to stand on the pedal worrying about it going lean & pinging. 
It's alot nicer to drive now, I'm very pleased with the results.








Here's a pic of the Malpassi FPR on my Golf.










_Modified by Digiracer at 7:47 PM 8-5-2004_


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*

Can you explain the different effects of a higher rate fpr vs larger injectors and then the combo of the two.
If you were still lean with the higher rate FPR and stock injectors up high but rich down low....how does the new FPR and higher rate injectors solve this? 
Thanks!


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (MDVDuber)*



MDVDuber said:


> Can you explain the different effects of a higher rate fpr vs larger injectors and then the combo of the two.
> If you were still lean with the higher rate FPR and stock injectors up high but rich down low....how does the new FPR and higher rate injectors solve this?
> I've always had issues with getting enough fuel. You're more aware of the issue when you see it with a A/F ratio meter as you drive. For the most part it would do an okay job of fueling the engine with stock injectors & the 4.6 bar FPR. That's just too much pressure & it's not an efficient way to fuel it. With stock 20lb injectors & a crushed 4.6 bar FPR it still wasn't getting the job done completely. The problem was magnified with the BMW AFM & then even more so with the true CAI.
> I purchased a set of Accel 24lb injectors from Summit Racing. These fixed my fueling issues & then some. They're actually alittle too big for the current setup. With a better head, the heavily worked Xflow head I have sitting on the bench w/ 11:1 compression & 280 cam or just a 16 V head would make better use of the fuel I have available now. If I was going to do this again or recomend these Injectors to someone aslong as they're staying with this setup. I'd say go a size smaller. Get the 23lb Accels or maybe find 22lb injectors somewhere. It's a nice relief to not have to deal with this problem anymore. I was thinking about selling the xflow head because of this. I should have bought these years ago.
> ...


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*

Thank you. I had somehow missed the "rising rate" part....sort of crucial in this effort eh?


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (draculia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *draculia* »_you can also pick up an accel adjustable regulator, i have a brand new one sitting around here. it fits better than the billet ones like the accufab and kirban. i currently have a kirban on the car, and it fits, but its a little tight around the oil cap.
i am working on kits to get these to adapt to the stock lines. they bolt onto a digi rail, but plumbing it to the stock return line is a bit interesting. you will also need an fp gauge to be able to set these up and adjust them, and in the kit i will include a gauge adapter for the stock feed line.

so does the accel unit require some kind of line adapters as well?
i'm torn between the adjustable unit and a 944 s 3.5 unit...i would like to keep cost down, and it seems that a fixed rate is cheaper however if my mods can make use of it i'll spring for an adjustable...although those billet ones are defientley out of my range

here's my list of mods if it helps narrow it down....
-ABA bottom end
-ported and intake matched head
-HORTECH 260 cam (may go more radical in the future)
-autotech HD springs
-AMS chip
-open intake
-BMW VAM and fuel pressure guage on its way soon









a little OT.... but how is a fuel pressure guage hooked up 



_Modified by username at 7:24 PM 8-10-2004_


----------



## V_dubber03 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (username)*

dont go more radical then 280 somethin any higher is way too extreme i think dont need that extreme unless ur a hardcore racer


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (V_dubber03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V_dubber03* »_dont go more radical then 280 somethin any higher is way too extreme i think dont need that extreme unless ur a hardcore racer

i was thinking 270, but this is a daily driven car so i might not even do that


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (username)*

I have heard folks say the 270 is fine for a daily driver.
That is what I am going to try with my new P&P head
when I install it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *username* »_
so does the accel unit require some kind of line adapters as well?
i'm torn between the adjustable unit and a 944 s 3.5 unit...i would like to keep cost down, and it seems that a fixed rate is cheaper however if my mods can make use of it i'll spring for an adjustable...although those billet ones are defientley out of my range
but how is a fuel pressure guage hooked up 
_Modified by username at 7:24 PM 8-10-2004_

the kirban and accel cost about the same, the kirban is 100. i'll sell the accel unit. i also have all the adapters needed to adapt to the stock line, and i have new fuel line if needed.
for the fp gauge, the easiest way is to run an inline adapter on the soft feed line. i have the correct adapters to mate a male -6 outlet to the stock size rubber fuel line. that way you can pick up one of the readily available -6 fp gauge adapters.


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (draculia)*

do you have these kits available now?
sorry, but i meant to ask how an air/fuel ratio guage is hookded up










_Modified by username at 1:49 PM 8-11-2004_


----------



## blackrack (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (username)*

im a little confused.... i was thinking of running g60 injectors with a 3.5 bar fpr.
Mods on my car right now..
tt 256 cam 
dual downpipe
k&n filter
if i get the g60 injectors and the 3.5 fpr with my car right now will it run like crap??? 
which would be better with the g60 injector a 4 bar or a 3.5 bar?
Also what bmw maf is best to use???


_Modified by blackrack at 4:38 AM 8-12-2004_


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (blackrack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackrack* »_Also what bmw maf is best to use???

check out digiracer's pos tin the FAQ at the top of the forum...it has the part number for the larger AFM and what other mods will work well with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digiracer* »_If anyone here can get Bosch Motorsports Parts in the USA let me know. Check these out: I couldn't beleive I found these








http://www.bosch-motorsport.co...e.pdf
Note: Models FPR 20-50 & FPR 14-60 would work well for us with Digifant I & II 
Note: Model FPR Mini A for all Motronic Vehicles including Crossflow ABA/AEG, VR6 12V & 24V, 1.8t etc etc

i called a local bosche dealer and the part #'s listed for the 14-60 fpr didn't come up on their supplier database...







its a shame because it looks the most compatible from a size and shape standpoint...


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (blackrack)*



blackrack said:


> im a little confused.... i was thinking of running g60 injectors with a 3.5 bar fpr.
> Mods on my car right now..
> tt 256 cam
> dual downpipe
> ...


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (username)*

Quote, originally posted by V_dubber03 » 
dont go more radical then 280 somethin any higher is way too extreme i think dont need that extreme unless ur a hardcore racer 

_Quote, originally posted by *username* »_
i was thinking 270, but this is a daily driven car so i might not even do that









This is,"Go Big Or Go Home" guys. 
If your cam/head combination isn't outflowing your stock AFM, you're just wasting your time & money. Their are plenty of guys running bigger cams on the street daily. 
I'm saying, if you go too conservative on your cam selection you're not going to be able to properly utilize/take advantage of the larger AFM & bigger injectors.
It really comes down to how serious you are & how far you're willing to go & what do you want to accomplish.


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digiracer* »_This is,"Go Big Or Go Home" guys. 
If your cam/head combination isn't outflowing your stock AFM, you're just wasting your time & money. Their are plenty of guys running bigger cams on the street daily. 
I'm saying, if you go too conservative on your cam selection you're not going to be able to properly utilize/take advantage of the larger AFM & bigger injectors.
It really comes down to how serious you are & how far you're willing to go & what do you want to accomplish.










hmm, that makes sense about the cam.....but didn't someone figure out (in that giant thread that started all this...) that the flapper on the stock AFM reach full open well before redline? wouldn't that indicate that it was being outflowed? therefore wouldn't the AFM make a difference with a more conservative cam as well? (though not to its full potential)
i wasn't going to get bigger injectors, just highr rate FPR (probably 3.5) to go along with the higher rate AFM



_Modified by username at 1:18 PM 8-12-2004_


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digiracer* »_Quote, originally posted by V_dubber03 » 
dont go more radical then 280 somethin any higher is way too extreme i think dont need that extreme unless ur a hardcore racer 

This is,"Go Big Or Go Home" guys. 
If your cam/head combination isn't outflowing your stock AFM, you're just wasting your time & money. Their are plenty of guys running bigger cams on the street daily. 
I'm saying, if you go too conservative on your cam selection you're not going to be able to properly utilize/take advantage of the larger AFM & bigger injectors.
It really comes down to how serious you are & how far you're willing to go & what do you want to accomplish.











How are you determining that you are outflowing your AFM?
I am obviously interested in this modification, but as you say,
I only want to do it if it is needed. 
I currently have a 1.8l, P&P head, and 270 cam run by an AMS chip.
I am planning on an ABA bottom end as well. Not sure if this mod
would benefit me now, or only after the ABA bottom end swap.
I am refering to the BMW AFM & fpr swap by the way
Any opinions? 


_Modified by jamesn67 at 1:54 PM 8-12-2004_


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (jamesn67)*



jamesn67 said:


> How are you determining that you are outflowing your AFM?
> Here's my old dyno. Notice how it peaks at only 5,000 rpm?
> That should answer the question. With the headwork & cam Neuspeed 276 my peak should be alot higher than only 5k. It's clear that the AFM is a serious restriction.
> 
> ...


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digiracer* »_You seem to be on the right track parts wise. AMS Chip, headwork, cam, & 2.0 liter on the way.

i've got all that with the 2.0 already in the car, although with the milder cam of course.....what is the duration of a stock cam btw? anyone know?


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (username)*



username said:


> hmm, that makes sense about the cam.....but didn't someone figure out (in that giant thread that started all this...) that the flapper on the stock AFM reach full open well before redline? wouldn't that indicate that it was being outflowed? therefore wouldn't the AFM make a difference with a more conservative cam as well? (though not to its full potential)
> I'd have a better answer for you if I had my car dynoed & seen some mildly modded 1.8 8 valve dynos.
> This what I'm thinking. Is it worth it to you? You spend $50 on BMW AFM, 20-40 on pipe about or about 1-$150 on everything for the swap. You dyno it only to find you gained 5 peak whp & 7 ftlbs of torque. Where as someone with a worked head & right size cam, or a 16 Valve for that matter found 15 peak whp & 20 ft lbs of torque. Was it worth it to you for all the effort & money spent??? I mean it's not hard to do & it's not ridiculously expensive either but.


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*

true true....if i can get the AFM for what i think i might be able to ($20) it might be worth it just to see what happens...of course the but dyno (which is all i would be able to base any gains on) is prone to inaccuracies, especially when sums of money have just been spent..
i guess a larger cam would be the best option at the moment 
either way, thanks for hooking us up with all the detailed info and being a digifant pioneer


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

ok, so where would I find a bmw AFM? Probably a stupid question but hey, never looked for one b4 I saw this. I have a 2.0 on the way, I am thinking about g60 injectors and a adjustable Fpr. I like the kirban for the price. It is also shiny







. I have a 270 cam and exhaust, chip, and coolflo intake. I also welded myself a big bore intake out of aluminum and ported the digi 2 TB. Any help would be appreciated. the larger AFM seems like it would be a good addition. If I'm missing anything, tell me


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *username* »_do you have these kits available now?
_Modified by username at 1:49 PM 8-11-2004_

i have everything but the fpr itself, the gauge adapters, and the filters in stock. it only takes a few days for me to obtain those pieces. if you, or anyone, is interested in a complete kit for the kirban fpr just shoot me an im.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (draculia)*

If I slap a 4bar fpr on my 8v digi golf with the stock injectors will it spit too much fuel and idle rough? Plus I plan on getting the SNS chip get get more fuel higher up, or will the 4bar Fpr fix that?


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (JediKGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediKGB* »_If I slap a 4bar fpr on my 8v digi golf with the stock injectors will it spit too much fuel and idle rough? Plus I plan on getting the SNS chip get get more fuel higher up, or will the 4bar Fpr fix that?

It depends, what do you have done?
Bigger cam, headwork, more compression, 2.0 liter?
Can you use the extra fuel?
If you're near stock, the 3.5 will be enough w/ work done you'll need the 4bar. Get the SNS Chip too.


----------



## blackrack (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*

what adj. FPR is everyone using??


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

kirban cuz draculia has all the parts I need. It's pretty hot looking too.















I own the page. I've never done that b4. It feels good.







kinda


_Modified by DubbyDriver at 6:54 PM 8-25-2004_


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

i got my bmw airflow meter last week....i think i was bidding against draculia for it








so now its getting closer to the time for desicion on an fpr....i REALLY wish we could get the bosch motorsport ones....those billet ones look cool and all but i would guess a plane stamped metal bodied one would be way cheaper


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

I have everything but the adapters. draculia please help me.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *username* »_i got my bmw airflow meter last week....i think i was bidding against draculia for it








so now its getting closer to the time for desicion on an fpr....i REALLY wish we could get the bosch motorsport ones....those billet ones look cool and all but i would guess a plane stamped metal bodied one would be way cheaper

you probably were. i'm actually looking for two. one will be for the jetta for the hell of it till i switch over to the megasquirt that i've had assembled forever. the other will be for the e30 325i that i'm picking up possibly tomorrow. the 325i is going to replace my eclipse, and will be my twin turbo project...fun.
the kirban is nice, and at about 110 its not expensive at all.


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (draculia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *draculia* »_the kirban is nice, and at about 110 its not expensive at all.

how much for the accel fpr and the appropriate line fittings? (i like the kirban but you mentioned the accel fits better)
my im is turned off but you can email me at [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (username)*

i don't know what the accel goes for, i got mine as a deal. i think it runs in the 80-100 range.


----------



## emvee2003 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (draculia)*

I have trouble finding the accel FPR. What's the part# and where can I find it? The Kirban looks cool, but do you have to remove it if you had to take the valve cover off? 
thx


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (emvee2003)*

A/F Gauge??-- Bought
BMW AFM??-- Purchased ( on it's way)
3.5-40FPR??-- Digiracer you are the man!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Jeramiah)*

I have a question for you all....
I am using a fuel pressure gauge, air/fuel ratio gauge, 270 cam, AMS chip and everything else is stock including the toilet bowl exhaust. 
Thats my dyno plot a few weeks ago on a 1.8 8V 2H engine with 94hp as standard. 








It seems to pull all the way to the redline like crazy and it doesn't go lean acording to the gauge. 
Now whats very strange is that when the engine is at full load, the fuel pressure gauge drops from 3.2 bar at idle to 2.4bars. 
There is a photo of it. 








Is this normal? Is it supposed to stay pinned to 3 bars? 
and about the bigger injectors, maf and FPR? will they do any good? 
I am looking for a 3A 2L block right now......


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*

hahaha i would have told you the dodge part fits, ive had a turbo dodge it was SWEER! zieg heil


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Black_cabbie)*

Black_cabbie that is some very good numbers!
I am guessing the extra fuel helps you pull that hard.
Maybe the fuel pump is running out of wind near the end?


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (GodSquadMandrake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GodSquadMandrake* »_Black_cabbie that is some very good numbers!
I am guessing the extra fuel helps you pull that hard.
Maybe the fuel pump is running out of wind near the end?

I was running the toilet bowl at the moment. Once I switched to 4-2-1 header and no cat (it was badly clogged), I reckon I have arround 120hp now with more torque. Will go to the dyno next week probably.


----------



## Hard_Rocker (Nov 1, 2002)

Okay, anyone want to tell me what I should do? 
3A 2.0L block
ported/polished head 
288 cam 
Bosal 4-2-1 header, 2.5" exhaust no cat








Currently I'm running CIS. In a few weeks I shall begin the process of converting to Digi-II. Why? Because I want to. I'm getting a complete stock setup for FREE.







so I might as well... 
Now, after I've converted... what should I do? I'm reading this thread, and the BMW AFM threads, and I'm still kinda confused. All this EFI stuff is confusing to a CIS guy like myself.








So, I think (I'm not sure) that I should go with: 
BMW AFM
3.5 bar FPR
SNS cam chip (if I can get one)
G60 injectors
...but I really have no idea. AMS might be better than SNS, as my motor definitely wants to rev. But if I go AMS, will I need this other stuff? 
Digiracer? Anyone? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Help me learn this black magic that is EFI.


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Hard_Rocker)*

The AMS chip is definitely better than SNS,CSW or TT. 
Its the best out there for the Digi II. 
Now you might need a 4bar fpr. If I were you I would buy an adjustable one so that you can adjust the air/fuel ratio just right. 
And don't worry about the BMW AFM. Once you convert to Digi you will understand it quite well.....


----------



## Hard_Rocker (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Black_cabbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black_cabbie* »_The AMS chip is definitely better than SNS,CSW or TT. 
Its the best out there for the Digi II. 
Now you might need a 4bar fpr. If I were you I would buy an adjustable one so that you can adjust the air/fuel ratio just right. 
And don't worry about the BMW AFM. Once you convert to Digi you will understand it quite well.....









So AMS chip, g60 injectors, 4bar (or adjustable)FPR? Is that about it? I've got an a/f gauge to help tune, it's narrowband but at WOT it should give me an idea how I'm doing fuel-wise...


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Hard_Rocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hard_Rocker* »_
So AMS chip, g60 injectors, 4bar (or adjustable)FPR? Is that about it? I've got an a/f gauge to help tune, it's narrowband but at WOT it should give me an idea how I'm doing fuel-wise...









Yep! Go for an adjustable one.... its worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am sure the 8V gurus will concur


----------



## Hard_Rocker (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Black_cabbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black_cabbie* »_
Yep! Go for an adjustable one.... its worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am sure the 8V gurus will concur









so AMS, g60 injectors, AFPR? Should be about all I need to get as much power possible?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Hard_Rocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hard_Rocker* »_
so AMS, g60 injectors, AFPR? Should be about all I need to get as much power possible?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Hard_Rocker)*

Let me know if you are looking for a set of G60 Injectors. I just pulled mine out for a set of 42# with my Stage IV kit and SNS chip. Here is the dyno sheet from the pretty much stock G60 a couple of months back. This should tell the story of the injectors.
FYI: The red Run (lean hump down low is typical "Digi-Lag" with the Neuspeed chip).








PM me if you are interested.
Shawn


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (Hard_Rocker)*

Sounds like mean setup in the works Hard Rocker.
BMW 3.5 AFM
Adjustable FPR
G60 24lb injectors or any high impendance 24lb unit, look around, talk to the ford guys, their always selling 24lb mustang injectors cheap. & they use Bosch Injectors too, so it's not just a VW thing. 
I use 24lb Accels, which are actually Bosch Units, supposedly having lighter internals & balanced etc. 
If you can find one, go AMS a distant 2nd best would be the SNS.
upgrade the piping between the AFM & TB to 3inches & ditch the airbox for a nice 3 inch cone filter too 
& you don't need to install/hook up the ISV or IAC motor
& to clarify to anyone listening, you can't have both lol
I mean, you can't use a 4 bar or even a 3.5 bar FPR with G60 or other 24lb injectors. Why? way way too much fuel. you'll fowl out your plugs & it will not idle. 
The 3.5bar would be good for mildly modded engines. 4 bar is great if you can't afford bigger injectors. but ideally you want the adjustable with bigger injectors. 



_Modified by Digiracer at 2:15 PM 4-30-2005_


----------



## Hard_Rocker (Nov 1, 2002)

so I should use the BMW afm? And an adjustable FPR, hmm... 
Tuning is something I'm not really looking forward to but I'll deal.








How much is the AMS setup, anyway?


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (Hard_Rocker)*

FWIW, if anybody needs injectors and an adjustable fpr to fit stock or billet rails, I've got solutions to offer. I can also provide consultation about the relationship and effects of various fuel pressure and injector size combinations. It gets confusing if you don't understand the theory behind it all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Scott F. Williams at 11:09 AM 5-1-2005_


----------



## Hard_Rocker (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_FWIW, if anybody needs injectors and an adjustable fpr to fit stock or billet rails, I've got solutions to offer. I can also provide consultation about the relationship and effects of various fuel pressure and injector size combinations. It gets confusing if you don't understand the theory behind it all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Scott F. Williams at 11:09 AM 5-1-2005_

I get the feeling I'll be talking to you, then.


----------



## tprestontyree (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Digiracer)*

I found a FPR from a Daytona Turbo Z at my local wreck yard but it doesn't match the part # given in the thread. The part # on mine is 427 5313 034. Is this a 4 bar FPR?


----------



## tprestontyree (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Chia's_MkII)*


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: OEM 4bar FPR part #s & a few nice Adjustable FPRs I found, tons of INFO (Chia's_MkII)*

adding to my watched for later refrence!


----------

